# hoyt zr100?



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

What model is it? THe ZR is the limbs and the 100 is the length of them. ZR limbs are billet (solid stick of glass) in a split limb setup while the 100 refers to the 13" length. We'll need to know the model of bow, cams, and then you'll need to tear the bow apart to find the deflection numbers on the limbs so you can get stiffer ones.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

65 is going to be tough...unless you are willing to change limbs...you might be able to short string it and get 62-63 pounds, but 65 is way too much short stringing. As far as new strings, stick to what Hoyt tells you as far as string lengths...any good string will do...and there are several great string makers on this board alone. Be careful what you pay for, and what material you want the string made of...and make sure your string maker tells you all of this info before you just plunk down money for a string that will stretch, twist, and give you nothing but headaches.


----------



## 35tb (Dec 5, 2007)

sorry it is zr 200.i got the bow on a good deal so im not sure what it is. all it say on the bow is zr 200. it is a spit limb.o it dos have mt sport by the mod# ser#. dos this help? it is a solo cam


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

You can get new string and cable for it.:nod: It's a MagnaTec Sport, the shorter version of the MagnaTec, and it has a single cam. What are the cam numbers and letters? Are they VC-2R by any chance? If so that is the VersaCam, and not a bad one at all. The MT Sport became the Reflex Excursion after they put hybrid cams on it.

You aren't getting 65# from it, though, without changing limbs. And the ZR200s are 15" limbs.


----------



## 35tb (Dec 5, 2007)

no they are vp 1or i r. so were can i get new limb to get 65 out of it?


----------

